# I want jam on it!



## David H (Mar 28, 2011)

The title is more of an attention grabber than anything else.

In continuing to reduce my sugar intake, I find I've used up all my regular jam and was wondering which jam (no added sugar is the best tasting).

There is one brand here in Ireland I know of called Foll?in. http://www.follain.ie/html/pd_sugar-free.html 
though I'm sure I've seen Hartley sugarfree jam ??

David


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2011)

I just use ordinary jam David - the amounts used are very small so shouldn't have too much of an effect on levels. Here's a poem I wrote on the topic 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/07/diabetic-jam.html


----------



## alisonz (Mar 28, 2011)

My mum always told me "I want doesn't get"


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2011)

alisonz said:


> My mum always told me "I want doesn't get"




LOL: And I always corrected my children saying, 

Don't say I want - Say I would like.

You've put me in my place - we so easily forget!

David


----------



## alisonz (Mar 28, 2011)

I aim to please


----------



## Copepod (Mar 28, 2011)

I know the quesion was about taste, but the biggest problem I've found with low sugar jams is that I eat so little jam, that having to keep jar in fridge is a waste of space, whereas I can keep an open jar of normal jam in a cool place for months.

There is a brand of no added sugar sold in tall slim jars with dark blue bordered labels, French I think. tastes nice when I've eaten it at friends' or relatives' homes, but never buy it, so can't remember the name.


----------



## HelenM (Mar 28, 2011)

That could be Montignac, he sells several varieties, called specialite aux..whatever the fruit. (probably not allowed to call it jam) 
 raspberry flavour  contains 60% raspberry, concentrated apple juice, pectin, lemon juice. The website says that it has a GI of 20

 It's very expensive  ?4.79 plus postage of just under ?10 (that's for a parcel so could contain more than one pot of jam!)

I've never tried it as I don't buy jam, we make it, we have lots of plums, cherries and an enormous fig tree. We're always giving it away because I eat so little. Looking at that recipe,  there would be a lot of pectin in the concentrated apple juice ,as well as  the added pectin so thats how they get it to set. I might experiment with using apple juice  next year.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

I buy the diabetic jam from Morrisons for ?1.79, seldom oo i eat jam but a jar lasts me years.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 28, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I buy the diabetic jam from Morrisons for ?1.79, seldom oo i eat jam but a jar lasts me years.



Can one purchase a CD of this diabetic jam?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2011)

The lowest carb Jam I have found is weight watchers.


----------



## scanz (Mar 28, 2011)

Jam?! 

All about the Marmite


----------



## Alan S (Mar 28, 2011)

David H said:


> The title is more of an attention grabber than anything else.
> 
> In continuing to reduce my sugar intake, I find I've used up all my regular jam and was wondering which jam (no added sugar is the best tasting).
> 
> ...


Jam? I eat it rarely and sparely.

To be honest, I would be more concerned about the bread it's on.


----------



## harvey (Mar 29, 2011)

Just come back from Germany where i found this stuff. 

http://www.coroflot.com/mirjam/food-packaging-n-logo/2

Its great!


found a better link

http://www.schwartauer-werke.de/produkte/brotaufstriche/wellness/?L=1&0=


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with Alan. If I have jam it's spread thinly. I'd watch out for the carbs in the bread too.


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I agree with Alan. If I have jam it's spread thinly. I'd watch out for the carbs in the bread too.



I use my own GF High Fibre Brown bread with seeds.







David


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I make my own from my granny's old recipe. For all I use it keeps forever and it tastes great. I use unrefined sugar with a bit of apple for the pectin to set it.


----------



## HelenM (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking at the answers there have been several alternatives.
1) a little normal jam. In my normal supermarket you can find it with as high as 60% fruit.
2) 'diabetic' jams. Theyre often sweeted with artificial sweetners (have to think if you're going to eat enough to get the runs!)
3) 'diabetic' jams with no 'atificial' sweetners but  sweetened with fructose (some 'bad press' in some quarters on  eating too much fructose)
4) jams made with no sugar or sweetner of any sort ,but use concentrated apple juice (is that just a way of adding fructose without saying it on the label?)

It's complicated being diabetic!


----------



## Alan S (Apr 3, 2011)

David H said:


> I use my own GF High Fibre Brown bread with seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks delicious.

How much does a slice raise your blood glucose levels an hour after breakfast? Do you test then? Read this to see why I ask: *When To Test?*


----------



## Jodee (Apr 28, 2017)

Thought I had found a cheat treat for some sweet tooth folk (as I am)

I found Tesco no added sugar Jam here are the details and ingredients:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=291227530

I usually go for 50-80% fruit normally and a jar lasts me a long time.  However the tesco no added sugar Jam is 45% fruit, and I think I detect some artificial flavouring in it but the taste generally is quite good when you need a good jam fix.

1 tablespoon has 0.4g sugar but 8.9g or carbs. I found just 1 teaspoon is enough to spread on a slice of seeded loaf from lidl which I have just noticed has 12g carbs of which sugars are 1.2g each slice, so the excitement has faded a bit. 

The Tesco no added sugar jam has to be refrigerated once opened and consumed within 6 weeks, which I am unlikely to do so no doubt there will be quite a bit of waste, but the jam was only priced at 79p so I thought, its something to have on occasion.

*About the sweetener sorbitol,* http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Goodfood/Pages/the-truth-about-sorbitol.aspx

*About other artificial sweeteners:* http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Goodfood/Pages/the-truth-about-artificial-sweeteners.aspx


I'm not sure how much carbs in a meal or day is acceptable really accept the diabetic dinner plate.  I will have to look into what it should preferably not exceed at breakfast and lunch and snacks for that matter.


----------



## Browser (Apr 28, 2017)

David H said:


> I use my own GF High Fibre Brown bread with seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the look of your bread, David. I make the one in Tom Kerridges book. Any chance of putting your recipe in this forum?


----------

